# كيف تمت براءة مريم العذراء عليها السلام في الانجيل ؟



## يحيى حسين (14 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله و الحمد لله
اثبت القرآن لبني اسرائيل تبرئة السيده مريم العذراء عليها السلام 
ولكن هل يوجد عندكم في الانجيل الذي بين يديكم اي شيء يتكلم عن براءة العذراء عليها السلام؟


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2007)

*أثبات سمائي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي يحيي*



يحيى حسين قال:


> بسم الله و الحمد لله
> اثبت القرآن لبني اسرائيل تبرئة السيده مريم العذراء عليها السلام
> ولكن هل يوجد عندكم في الانجيل الذي بين يديكم اي شيء يتكلم عن براءة العذراء عليها السلام؟


 
*أخي* 
*نحن لانحتاج لأثبات مادي لأجل البراءة *
*ولكني سأعطيك أثبات ليس أرضي "مادي" بل سمائي*​ 

18أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا ، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 19فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارّاً ، وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا ، أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرّاً. 20وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ،* لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ ، لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ . لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ.* 22وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ القَائِلِ : 23*هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً ، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا .*24فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ ، وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## يحيى حسين (16 فبراير 2007)

يا سيد amirfikry مشكور على الاجابه ولكن على ما
يبدو انك لم تفهم سؤالي جيدا
سؤالي ليس عن زمن ما بعد المسيح عليه السلام
ولكن سؤالي هو عندما عادت مريم العذراء عليها السلام مع المسيح عليه السلام وهو طفل و رأها الناس  
كيف اثبتت برائتها ؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 فبراير 2007)

يا اخ يحيى 

انا ساجيبك و لو كان الاجدر بدل سؤالنا محاولة قراءة الكتاب المقدس و ايجاد تفسير ما لم تفهمه 


ربما انت تعرف انها كانت مخطوبة لرجل بار اسمه يوسف و من ثم تزوجته و اصبحت امرأته كما يقول الكتاب 

 اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس. الانجيل بحسب متى 1: 20 


فالناس عرفت يوسف رجل مريم و لهذا لم يتم اتهامها اصلا بل الكل كان يرحب بالقديسة مريم العذراء  لانها اصلا تريت في الهيكل و قد استقبلها سمعان الشيخ في الهيكل بعد اربعين يوما من ولادة السيد المسيح له المجد بالجسد 

اتمنى ان يكون ردي واضحا


----------



## Fadie (16 فبراير 2007)

*سؤال بسيط*


*من قال ان احدا اتهمها اصلا بتهمة ما كى يتم تبرئتها منها؟*

*أجبنى اولا بعد ذلك نثبت لك ان السيدة العذراء كانت فى نظر اليهود زوجة يوسف النجار*


----------



## Basilius (16 فبراير 2007)

_*ايوة صح زي ما قال فادي 
من االلذي اتهمها اصلا ؟؟؟*_


----------



## يحيى حسين (17 فبراير 2007)

اذا كان هذا جوابكم كيف اثبتت ان المسيح عليه السلام ليس ابن يوسف النجار 
اني اتكلم عن مريم العذراء عليها السلام في ذلك الوقت و قد كان السيد المسيح عليه السلام في المهد 
ارجو منكم ان تفهموا سؤالي جيدا


----------



## Fadie (17 فبراير 2007)

> اذا كان هذا جوابكم كيف اثبتت ان المسيح عليه السلام ليس ابن يوسف النجار


 
عملنا تحليل Dna



> اني اتكلم عن مريم العذراء عليها السلام في ذلك الوقت و قد كان السيد المسيح عليه السلام في المهد


 
منا قلتلك مين قال اصلا ان هناك احدا اتهمها بتهمة ما؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 فبراير 2007)

لو قرأت ردي لما رجعت و كررت السؤال


----------



## يحيى حسين (18 فبراير 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> يا اخ يحيى
> 
> انا ساجيبك و لو كان الاجدر بدل سؤالنا محاولة قراءة الكتاب المقدس و ايجاد تفسير ما لم تفهمه
> 
> ...



لقد اقتبست كلامك يا ابن الشرق 
وسؤالي كيف تم اثبات ان المسيح عليه السلام ليس ابن يوسف النجار 
وما يزال المسيح عليه السلام في المهد
يعني هل عندما كان المسيح عليه السلام في المهد ماذا كانوا يقولوا له ؟
الرجاء فهم السؤال و الاجابه عليه
واشكركم جميعا على حسن الاصغاء و الاجابه.


----------



## يحيى حسين (18 فبراير 2007)

ملاحظه لابن الشرق
اذا كانت مريم العذراء عليها السلام متزوجه فكيف تكون عذراء اترك هذا السؤال لك 
وانا لم ارد اولا على ردك لكي لا اثير هذه النقطه.
و لكن بما انك اصررت فاجب.


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 فبراير 2007)

*يا أخي انا من البداية حسيت انك تريد الحوار في هذه النقطة 

انت لم تقرأ ردي جيدا .... كانت السيدة العذراء امرأة يوسف النجار .... و هذا لا ريب فيه 
لكنها كانت دائمة البتولية يعني زواج من غير علاقة زوجية و هذا واضح جدا 

يوسف الصديق شك في الامر لانها كانت خطيبته في البداية و اصبحت امرأته و ظهر له ملاك الرب و ازال شكوكه 

و كما اسلفت .... مريم العذراء ذهبت بالطفل الى الهيكل امام كل الناس كعادة كل اليهود و ان السيد المسيح حتى يكمل الناموس اتمه. 

خلاصة ..... ايماننا ان السيدة العذراء امرأة يوسف لكن بدون علاقة زوجية 

و ان كان لديك اسنفسار ... انا بالخدمة *


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2007)

*كفي جدال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي يحيي*



يحيى حسين قال:


> وسؤالي كيف تم اثبات ان المسيح عليه السلام ليس ابن يوسف النجار
> وما يزال المسيح عليه السلام في المهد
> يعني هل عندما كان المسيح عليه السلام في المهد ماذا كانوا يقولوا له ؟
> الرجاء فهم السؤال و الاجابه عليه
> .


 
*أخي لماذا الأعادة للسؤال*

*السيد المسيح كان معروف لدي اليهود بأنه أبن يوسف وأبن مريم*

55 أَلَيْسَ هَذَا ابْنَ النَّجَّارِ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ أُمُّهُ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ ،​ 
*فهو كنسب معروف*
*فلا يوجد تهمة علي السيدة العذراء من ولادتها للسيد المسيح*
*فالتهمة باطلة وليس لها أي وجود*​ 
*أما بالنسبة ........*


يحيى حسين قال:


> اذا كانت مريم العذراء عليها السلام متزوجه فكيف تكون عذراء اترك هذا السؤال لك
> .


 
*يا أخي أأنت مؤمن بما جاء في كتابك *
*أليس تؤمن بأن السيد المسيح ولد بدون زرع بشر*​ 
*ولك الأدله مرة أخري ....*


amirfikry قال:


> 18أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا ، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 19فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارّاً ، وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا ، أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرّاً. 20وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ،* لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ ، لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ . لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ.* 22وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ القَائِلِ : 23*هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً ، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا .*24فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ ، وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ
> 
> ​


​
*وأيضاً لأن القديس يوسف النجار تأكد أن هذا الملود من الله لأنه سيخلص العالم من خطاياهم **وصار له خادم *
*وتلقبه الكنيسة  "خادم التجسد الإلهي"*

*وهذا لنهاية السؤال*​​*وليكون بركة *​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Fadie (19 فبراير 2007)

> اذا كانت مريم العذراء عليها السلام متزوجه فكيف تكون عذراء اترك هذا السؤال لك


 
عذرا...ما دخل كونها عذراء بالزواج من عدمه؟

هل تعرف معنى عذراء؟

العذراء فى معاجم اللغة العربية

*العَذْرَاءُ* : البِكْرُ؛ ما زالت البنت عذراءَ لم تتزوج.-: لقب السيدة مريم أمِّ المسيح عليه السلام/ دُرَّةٌ عذراء أي لم تثقب/ غابة عذراءُ، أي لم تمتد إليها يد الإنسان بالقطع وغيره/ رملة عذراءُ، أي لم توطأ ج عَذارى وعَذْراوات

http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1073507.html

*عَذْرَاءُ* - ج:* عَذَارَى*،* عَذْرَاوَاتٌ*. 1."فَتَاةٌ عَذْرَاءُ" : بِكْرٌ

اى ان العذراء هى البكر و ليست غير المتزوجة يا زميل


----------



## يحيى حسين (19 فبراير 2007)

اشكر لكم يا شباب حسن الرد
ويا سيد ابن الشرق انا لم اكن اعلم هذه المعلومه الا من خلالكم و لم يكن لدي علم بها
بالرغم اني اعيش مع مسيحيين اكثر من عشر سنوات 
ولكن سؤالي هل جميع الطوائف المسيحيه تؤمن بهذا الكلام ؟!!!!!
و السؤال الثاني اذا سمحتم لي اريد ان اعلم كيف اثبت السيد المسيح عليه السلام انه ليس ابن يوسف النجار وكيف صدقه الناس ؟

وانا اسف جدا اذا ازعجت احدا منكم بسبب كثرة اسئلتي وارجو منكم ان تعذروني .


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي يحيي*



يحيى حسين قال:


> ولكن سؤالي هل جميع الطوائف المسيحيه تؤمن بهذا الكلام ؟!!!!!
> .



*بالتأكيد*​ 


يحيى حسين قال:


> و السؤال الثاني اذا سمحتم لي اريد ان اعلم كيف اثبت السيد المسيح عليه السلام انه ليس ابن يوسف النجار وكيف صدقه الناس ؟
> .


يا أخي 
*السيد المسيح لم يكن في أحتياج الي الأثبات*
*لأن كل من يعرف التوراه جيداً وأمن به سيعرف أنه ولد من عذراء*
*وسيتأكد من أنه هو المخلص*

*ولو فرضنا جدلاً أنه أراد أن يثبت ذالك فبالتأكيد سيسطتيع*
*ولكن إن حدث ذالك فكان سيأخذونه اليهود وينصبونه ملكاً بمعني .......*
*أن هذا سيعطل قصة الفداء لأنهم بالتأكيد إن أمنوا به بأنه هو المسيا المنتظر فمن المستحيل أن يصلبوه لأنهم يترجونه ملك أرضي*

*وكان لابد من صلب المسيح كي يفدي البشرية كلهاااااااااااااااااااا*​ 
*وليكون بركة *​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## يحيى حسين (19 فبراير 2007)

يا سيد amirfikry ارجو ان لا اكون ازعجتك باسئلتي
ولكن الطوائف الارثذوكسيه التي اعيش بينها تنفي نفيا تاما بزواج السيده مريم العذراء عليها السلام بيوسف النجار . عذرا فهذا شيء من الواقع الذي اعيش به .


----------



## يحيى حسين (19 فبراير 2007)

سؤال صغير جدا اذا سمحتم لي
فانا لا اعلم هل اصدقكم انتم ام هم ؟؟؟ظ


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 فبراير 2007)

*يا سيد يحيى .

هل فهمت الجواب ؟؟

مريم العذراء اصبحت امرأة يوسف النجار لكن بلا علاقة زوجية 

هذه ايمان الكنائس الارثوذكسية و الكاثوليكية

قطعا هي ظلت بتول قبل و اثناء و بعد ولادة السيد المسيح *


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 فبراير 2007)

*



			و السؤال الثاني اذا سمحتم لي اريد ان اعلم كيف اثبت السيد المسيح عليه السلام انه ليس ابن يوسف النجار وكيف صدقه الناس ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


السيد المسيح صرح بالامر بشكل واضح حينما اعلن عن الوهيته امام رئيس الكهنة اثناء المحاكمة السريعة له و اذا تأملنا في الانجيل بحس الرسول متى الاصحاح السادس و العشرون من في الاعداد 62- 65


 واما يسوع فكان ساكتا.فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله.  قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء.
فمزّق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدّف.ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود.ها قد سمعتم تجديفه.

هنا اعلن السيد المسيح عن الوهيته لكن رئيس الكهنة و الباقين رفضوه و حكموا عليه 

و ان تمزيق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه له مدلولات كثيرة فاعتبر اعتراف المسيح بالوهيته تجديفا و مزق او شق ثيابه على الرغم من تحذير موسى النبي للكهنة من تمزيق ثيابهم




			وانا اسف جدا اذا ازعجت احدا منكم بسبب كثرة اسئلتي وارجو منكم ان تعذروني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالعكس طالما الحوار يتم بشكل حضاري فانا و الكثيرين نرحب به *


----------



## يحيى حسين (20 فبراير 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *يا سيد يحيى .
> 
> هل فهمت الجواب ؟؟
> 
> ...



اشكر لك الاجابه يا سيد ابن الشرق
و لكن عندما قمت بسؤال بعض من افراد الطائفه الارثوذكسية فاجابوني بنفي الزواج وبنفي ان السيد المسيح قد تم انتسابه الى يوسف النجار في صغره.

و اشكر لك حسن الاصغاء


----------



## يحيى حسين (20 فبراير 2007)

اذا سمحتم لي بهذا السؤال
هل من الممكن ان اعلم من اي طائفة انتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

يحيى حسين قال:


> اذا سمحتم لي بهذا السؤال
> هل من الممكن ان اعلم من اي طائفة انتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

لا ننتمى لطائفة معينة, فكلنا هنا من خلفيات مختلفة مجتمعين و متفقين على الوهية المسيح و خلاصه و هذا هو الجوهر


----------



## ابن الشرق (20 فبراير 2007)

اذا امكن ان تسال هؤلاء عن مصادرهم 

لان الكل تؤيد هذا


----------



## يحيى حسين (21 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم يا شباب
ولكن هذا هو الدليل
 لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ  
اي ان مريم العذراء عليها السلام كانت مخطوبة و ليست متزوجة .


----------



## Twin (21 فبراير 2007)

*دعابة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي يحيي*



يحيى حسين قال:


> اشكركم يا شباب
> ولكن هذا هو الدليل
> لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ
> اي ان مريم العذراء عليها السلام كانت مخطوبة و ليست متزوجة .


 
*مدام الموضوع هكذا وأنت من وجهة نظرك تملك الدليل*
*فلماذاااااااااااااااااااااا كل هذه المشاركات *
*أهي مداعبة منك لنا *
*أم أنك أردت أن تثبت أننا جهلة بديننا *

*عامة شكراً مادام دليلك الذي أتيت به أنت مقتنع به *
*فنحن فخروين بذالك لأنه من كتابنا المقدس أيضاً*
*وأعتقد أننا ذكرنا هذه الأيه لك بل المرة خمسة*

*وأخيراً أشكرك من كل قلبي لأنك أعطيتنا الفرضة *
*لتقديم كل هذه الأدله من أجل *
*فخر جنسنا أم النور مريم والدة الإله*
​*يغلق الموضوع لضياع الهدف*​ 
*وليكون بركة *​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

